# No more TJETS on the AutoWorld Site



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey,

Anyone no why there are no more TJETS on the AutoWorld web site. When you go to there store the only TJETS are in the Delux Pit Kits. Is this the end of their TJETS??

Roger Corrie


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Just checked*

they were still there for me.


Picktown


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They're in the store, but not listed in the Products page anymore. They are probably done with them since they have the Xtrac, Super III and 4-Gear.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I think they updates the site and just fouled it up, I have not heard anything about dropping the t-jet line


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I hope its just a mistake when they updated

Roger Corrie


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Kinda ok with me it they dropped 'em. I've got a case and a half of unopened JL T-Jets and more NOS Aurora T-Jet chassis than I can go through this lifetime.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*AW Website*

I talked to the guys at AW this morning. It was a hiccup on their website. All should be fixed today, 03/18/09

-Paul


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Their Tjet line will probably outlast the others.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

twolff said:


> Kinda ok with me it they dropped 'em. I've got a case and a half of unopened JL T-Jets and more NOS Aurora T-Jet chassis than I can go through this lifetime.


I'll bet some of the forum members would be willing to help out and ease the burden of excess chassis. You know, we're all givers.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> I'll bet some of the forum members would be willing to help out and ease the burden of excess chassis. You know, we're all givers.
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


LOL! ....


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would certainly be interested in NOS Aurora tjet chassis.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

win43 said:


> I would certainly be interested in NOS Aurora tjet chassis.


yeah ya could send some my way too,wollf!just helping you with your spring cleaning!lol:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

The JL stuff will go loooonnngg before the Aurora stuff.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> I would certainly be interested in NOS Aurora tjet chassis.


Yes, I'd help with taking some NOS Aurora's off your hands.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No wonder I'm still suffering from the great chassis shortage of 2008!! Twolff is hoarding them all!!! :lol::lol::lol: It'll take 50 chassis just for me to get caught up with bodies... :freak:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

twolff said:


> Kinda ok with me it they dropped 'em. I've got a case and a half of unopened JL T-Jets and more NOS Aurora T-Jet chassis than I can go through this lifetime.


So, quote me a price on a dozen of them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldnt miss the T-jets either. Ive bought some, like the baja blazers, dune buggies and AMX's but Id rather have seen those for the XT personally. Ive never really liked T-jets.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> So, quote me a price on a dozen of them.


A dozen NOS Aurora Chassis? You'll need to visit my estate sale to get those 

I've only got maybe 2 dozen NOS Aurora chassis and 6 Slimlines. That should last me as long as I plan to be breathing.

The case of JLs has like 3 Batmobiles


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I wouldnt miss the T-jets either. Ive bought some, like the baja blazers, dune buggies and AMX's but Id rather have seen those for the XT personally. Ive never really liked T-jets.


But have you ever driven a really good TJET  Nothing like it

Roger Corrie


----------

